# Seachem Prime vs API Stress coat vs others



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Just want to know who uses what and why.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i use seachem prime, i can't really go into a lengthy explanation of why i use it, it was just recommended to me by a bunch of people including the owner of my lfs. i have been using it for a long time now in every single one of my tanks and i have never had a problem, so that's enough for me i guess.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

amquel or prime are cheaper in the long run, plus they detox ammonia


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Seachem Prime is best in my opinion and if you really want some value for your money, get the Pond Prime. It's concentrated so 3ml treats 60 gallons of water. DrsFosterSmith has the 2 liter on sale right now for $33.99 and it treats 40,000 gallons!!!!! You'll probably never need to buy conditioner again or split it with a friend for an even better deal.

Pond Prime


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I voted for AquaSafe because its the only one listed that does not affect BioSpira.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I voted for AquaSafe because its the only one listed that does not affect BioSpira.


good point. Wouldnt that mean the others hurt the biological system?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

maknwar said:


> I voted for AquaSafe because its the only one listed that does not affect BioSpira.


good point. Wouldnt that mean the others hurt the biological system?
[/quote]
Not in an established tank. Only during cycles. Won't hurt bio spira but reduces its effectiveness on length of cycle.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Seachem Prime. I think it offers the best value for your dollar considering the range of toxins it removes.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Other Stress-Zymes It's always what I've used.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

IMO , seachme prime...
Awesome water conditioner also


----------

